# need some advices for avicularia versicolor sling setup



## foxtrot (Jul 31, 2012)

between both setup, which are the best for my versi?

No.1 
	

		
			
		

		
	



No.2


----------



## mastercave (Jul 31, 2012)

i have a similar setup. two a versi slings in similar enclosures. i like #2 because it keeps it more humid. too much vent in #1.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree with 2. Put some substrate on the bottom and maybe a twig so it feels as if its in a tree. Mist it so the substrate is damp, let it dry out for a couple days to prevent mold and mist again.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jul 31, 2012)

Number 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lid: Cut out a good part of it, hotglue wiremesh instead on the hole...helps a lot...


----------



## Quazgar (Jul 31, 2012)

Either should be ok, but with both you're going to have the problem of the sling webbing up against the lid, and you're going to have to destroy the web to open the container to feed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foxtrot (Jul 31, 2012)

mastercave said:


> i have a similar setup. two a versi slings in similar enclosures. i like #2 because it keeps it more humid. too much vent in #1.





Kodi said:


> I agree with 2. Put some substrate on the bottom and maybe a twig so it feels as if its in a tree. Mist it so the substrate is damp, let it dry out for a couple days to prevent mold and mist again.





tarantulagirl10 said:


> Number 2





Storm76 said:


> Lid: Cut out a good part of it, hotglue wiremesh instead on the hole...helps a lot...





Quazgar said:


> Either should be ok, but with both you're going to have the problem of the sling webbing up against the lid, and you're going to have to destroy the web to open the container to feed it.


yupp
i choose the second one for my versi setup 
thanks for the replies


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 31, 2012)

Your totally overthinking it. Take a small enclosure, punch some holes in top, and maybe a few in sides, put in substrate, mist, insert spider, enjoy!


----------



## poisoned (Jul 31, 2012)

Quazgar said:


> Either should be ok, but with both you're going to have the problem of the sling webbing up against the lid, and you're going to have to destroy the web to open the container to feed it.


IME, after a few openings, they will rebuild web a little lower.


----------

